# DFI Bloodirons - any good?



## kyle2020 (Aug 10, 2008)

In prep for my Q6600 that i should be buying soon, im scouting for a suitable motherboard, and found this:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DFI-INF-Blood...8621607QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

Any thoughts? How does this board overclock etc?


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 10, 2008)

Good OCer, lots of people on TPU have this mobo, not sure how good it is however as I own Asus boards.

I say give it a try! 

p.s. and the P35 chipset will serve you well


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 10, 2008)

cheers haha - can i ask, what does "p35 chipset" actually mean? im used to nvidia boards


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 10, 2008)

I had a blood-iron but when i ruined it with a bios flash i wanted a DFI LanParty Dark P35-T2RL thru warranty.. it basicly an upgraded blood-iron.. it has all solid capacitors, uv-reactive slotes, cmos reloaded, better layout and mosfet heat sinks.. all the goodies a blood-iron lacks..


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 10, 2008)

Awesome board as was stated. Alot of folks on TPU have either got one or owned one.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 10, 2008)

Very nice board. I have one in my back up rig. One of the best budget boards ever.


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 10, 2008)

P35 chipset is the Northbridge chip, it works like the 650i, 780i and so on.  more info here -> http://www.intel.com/products/desktop/chipsets/p35/p35-overview.htm


----------



## Damian^ (Aug 10, 2008)

Pretty good board but the P45 boards overclock better then the P35 in the sense that its a hell of a lot more stable with higher FSB's.

From the benchmarks i have seen they also add a couple more FPS in games then the P35.

EDIT: just remembered that the Bloodiron isn't all that great when paired up with a quad core. For quads go with a DFI Dark board


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 10, 2008)

Cheers for the input guys, my second choice was an ASUS board, namely the P5E if i remember correctly. 

so the BloodIron wouldn't bode well with a Q6600? if i was to say, £70, whats the best board i can get, in terms of overclocking and features?


----------



## Damian^ (Aug 10, 2008)

Seems like many people like the Asus P5Q pro and ket also has a modded BIOS for it. ShadowFold says it has a lot of features too
http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-280-AS


----------



## AsRock (Aug 10, 2008)

I heard a fair few people on here who like them was thinking of one my self.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 10, 2008)

Maybe you should educate yourselves before giving false info about DFI.

The Blood Iron will not only run a Quad well, but Cold Storm got a Q6700 to 550 FSB on one.

I also say for a budget there a few mobo's that wil do what the Blood Iron is capable of.

As far as the bios goes. DFI has gotten simpler to use while ASUS has gotten more picky.

I may be a fan boy but at least im up on what my fanboyisms are capable of!


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 10, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Maybe you should educate yourselves before giving false info about DFI.
> 
> The Blood Iron will not only run a Quad well, but Cold Storm got a Q6700 to 550 FSB on one.
> 
> ...



Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 10, 2008)

Due to PM and a solid concern, I must say Damian vs. saying yourselves. it was one individual really I had that thought about.

I appologize for any offense to the rest of ya!


----------



## Damian^ (Aug 10, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Maybe you should educate yourselves before giving false info about DFI.
> 
> The Blood Iron will not only run a Quad well, but Cold Storm got a Q6700 to 550 FSB on one.
> 
> ...



your acting as though im hating on the DFI board. Im just saying from what i have seen and heard that it wasn't to good with quads, iv seen other people complain about it when paired with quads but dont quote me saying its sucks with quads. Of course you can overlock a quad with it, its stupid to say you couldn't just (once again from what i have heard) not as good as dual cores. 

now i ask am i right? meh...could of been a bad patch. 

EDIT: i wasn't comparing the BIOS of DFI to ASUS so don't flame me on that. 
seeing as thats what you'r "trying" to do.

geez ::shadedshu



EDIT#2: Kyle i still suggest you go with a P45 motherboard. You said you want good overclocking features and a P45 will give you that. 

Reasons i think you should go with the P45. Newer chipset and southbridge of course, support 45nm's out of the box (your going with a Q6600 so that really doesn't matter), very stable at high FSB's most P35 boards top out at 500 or so, (I guess some bloodirons can do 550 seeing as thats what sneeky said) but most P45 top out at 650. Some at about 720 like the Biostar TPower IP45 and a couple high end gigabyte boards . In some tests they beat the X38 and are on par with the X48. Pretty much what people complain about are the PCI-E slots and how they only do x8 x8. I dont see that as a problem though since theirs not much of a difference (one user did a test on that). If you want crossfire go with the DFI LP DK X48 cheapest X48 board but still really amazing for its price. Single card go with the P45. I was kind of routing for the DFI LP DK P45 but there was some bug and the FSB wall was 500 so that was out of the question for me. Although DFI did release a "Plus" version of the board but i have not read anything on that. 

Still it seems the Asus board is good for its price at 70 (erm uk sign dont know how to put it )


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 10, 2008)

no flaming involved. I just try to help from experience or provide proof of your findings when the op asks about a specific product. Nowhere in the OP does it say ASUS does it?

Also why buy a mobo that I have to depend on a 3rd party to make it run right...thats just silly!
Nice advice there damian....thats has a flaming connotation to it!


----------



## erocker (Aug 10, 2008)

Relax or infractions...


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 10, 2008)

on it


----------



## Damian^ (Aug 10, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> no flaming involved. I just try to help from experience or provide proof of your findings when the op asks about a specific product. Nowhere in the OP does it say ASUS does it?
> 
> Also why buy a mobo that I have to depend on a 3rd party to make it run right...thats just silly!
> Nice advice there damian....thats has a flaming connotation to it!



third party?

sure he didnt ask about ASUS but im pretty sure he was open to suggestions since he asked for a good board at a budget of £70.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 10, 2008)

I can speak from experience with the DFI P35 LP Dark T2RS, great board, OC's like a champ, has the same BIOS settings as the lower-end Bloodiron. What makes the BI stand out even to this day is the budget OC-ability it provides...iirc it had a 4-pin cpu power plug, which can support Quad OC's fine from what I've heard...I preferred the better layout, extra cooling, 8-pin CPU power of the DARK, plus at the time I got my P35 DK I had just gotten my RMA Refund for an old failed (4th one iirc) Asus P5B Deluxe from newegg. At the time the BloodIrons were not in stock anywhere due to chinese newyear or something along those lines and very few P35 DK's were, I found a decent deal on a DK and snatched it up.

Some things I noticed, naturally I could OC a dual core further with less work, same with oc-ing 2 DIMMS of RAM over 4 DIMMS of RAM...anyone can tout good or bad results in here, the reality is that the milage will vary between components, power sources, cooling, Bios revisions, settings you do or don't mess with and so forth.

I'm very happy with my DFI DK P35, it's treated me quite well...given me some headaches when I was trying to OC a quad and 4x1GB of G.Skill HZ's, but I even got that sorted to an extent after a bit. I also like the fact both boards have a Clear CMOS jumper on the back I/O section, that's just kickass.


----------



## erocker (Aug 10, 2008)

I should throw in my two cents here on the subject since I own both a Rampage Formula (x48) and a DFi P35 Dark.  I can get a higher OC out of my Q6600 with the DFi than with the Asus.  Both bios' have thier nuances, but with a little reading up on whichever board you choose it will all eventually become easy.  Both CPU areas on both the Dark and the BloodIron use all solid capacitors and the same 4 phase chokes.  With the latest bios on the BloodIron, there should be no problems clocking a quad.  With a Q6600 a lot of the OCing capabilities are going to be in the chip itself.  Good luck on your decision.

*If you do have a good sized budget, there is nothing wrong with going P45.  Don't want to spend the cash?  P35 is a good choice too.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 10, 2008)

Damian^ said:


> third party?



wow bro...in post ten you tell him to get an ASUS and ket made a bios for it. yet in Kets thread he states the board had shite ram abilities and needed modding to perform well. 

I stand by that being 3rd party, not from the manufacturer, which BTW voids the warranty!


----------



## Damian^ (Aug 10, 2008)

Kursah said:


> I can speak from experience with the DFI P35 LP Dark T2RS, great board, OC's like a champ, has the same BIOS settings as the lower-end Bloodiron. What makes the BI stand out even to this day is the budget OC-ability it provides...iirc it had a 4-pin cpu power plug, which can support Quad OC's fine from what I've heard...I preferred the better layout, extra cooling, 8-pin CPU power of the DARK, plus at the time I got my P35 DK I had just gotten my RMA Refund for an old failed (4th one iirc) Asus P5B Deluxe from newegg. At the time the BloodIrons were not in stock anywhere due to chinese newyear or something along those lines and very few P35 DK's were, I found a decent deal on a DK and snatched it up.
> 
> Some things I noticed, naturally I could OC a dual core further with less work, same with oc-ing 2 DIMMS of RAM over 4 DIMMS of RAM...anyone can tout good or bad results in here, the reality is that the milage will vary between components, power sources, cooling, Bios revisions, settings you do or don't mess with and so forth.
> 
> I'm very happy with my DFI DK P35, it's treated me quite well...given me some headaches when I was trying to OC a quad and 4x1GB of G.Skill HZ's, but I even got that sorted to an extent after a bit. I also like the fact both boards have a Clear CMOS jumper on the back I/O section, that's just kickass.



i wish the DFI L DK P45 was a good overclocker 
but i just cant see myself buying the P35 dark board. 
Im sure Biostar will be just as good though


----------



## Damian^ (Aug 10, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> wow bro...in post ten you tell him to get an ASUS and ket made a bios for it. yet in Kets thread he states the board had shite ram abilities and needed modding to perform well.
> 
> I stand by that being 3rd party, not from the manufacturer, which BTW voids the warranty!


heh sorry im posing to much i forget about previous posts. Yeah i guess its a pain using a 3rd party, but Asus has an EZflash utility dont know thats any good though. I never was to confident in motherboard utilities


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 10, 2008)

Slightly off topic. From my own experience and through a couple of hours of research, I've found that the p35 chipset handles memory much better. Me and several other p45 users are having trouble with running high speed ram at rated speeds. I can't get my OCZ 4GB 1066 set stable at 1030 on my Biostar TP45, but I just ran it in my BI, and it clocked up to 1100 with no problem. Not sure what's going on, but there is an issue here.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Aug 10, 2008)

as a fellow Q6600 owener i can deffinbately tell you that the Blood Iron board will serve you well. I have booted to 3.6Ghz stable (8x450), unfortunetely my aftermarket cooling couldn't keep up, but come monday that will all change. I currently am stable with 3.5GHz (8x440) with 1.45 on the nb and 1.3xv on the vcore. I have owened nforce motherboards in the past, and i will say that the Blood iron board has outdone my nforce mobos by a whole shot. I have overcocked the PCI bus for my 8800 GT graphics card to over 115, i also have pushed my Crucial Ballistix DDR@ 800 to over 1100MHz on 2.2v, i culd do that with my nforce mobos for the life of god.

If you want i can post more information as i push my cpu and ram when i get my new heat sink in place for my cpu. Those quads do pump out the heat.

I have a friend sal, i set his computer up, its a Blood Iron boardd as well on a E6850, he is 3.4Ghz on all stock volts.  When he gets my old heat sink i'll push that rig farther.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 10, 2008)

pepsi71ocean said:


> as a fellow Q6600 owener i can deffinbately tell you that the Blood Iron board will serve you well. I have booted to 3.6Ghz stable (8x450), unfortunetely my aftermarket cooling couldn't keep up, but come monday that will all change. I currently am stable with 3.5GHz (8x440) with 1.45 on the nb and 1.3xv on the vcore. I have owened nforce motherboards in the past, and i will say that the Blood iron board has outdone my nforce mobos by a whole shot. I have overcocked the PCI bus for my 8800 GT graphics card to over 115, i also have pushed my Crucial Ballistix DDR@ 800 to over 1100MHz on 2.2v, i culd do that with my nforce mobos for the life of god.
> 
> If you want i can post more information as i push my cpu and ram when i get my new heat sink in place for my cpu. Those quads do pump out the heat.
> 
> I have a friend sal, i set his computer up, its a Blood Iron boardd as well on a E6850, he is 3.4Ghz on all stock volts.  When he gets my old heat sink i'll push that rig farther.



this is the sort of info i need - they do sound good. The extra info would be spot on cheers!


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 10, 2008)

Might i add im sorry that i havent been able to keep up with the thread, i posted it late last night and have been at work this morning.

So basically you guys are split - im getting raving reviews on the BI from one side, others suggest a P45 board would be better. I have never used an intel motherboard or processor before, so overclocking one will be a massive learning curve, and i will be going into it based on knowledge scouted from you lot. 

I had origanally said to myself that if i got a Q6600 my hopes for overclokcing would be around the 3.5Ghz mark, purely because my 5000+ BE will happily chug along at 3Ghz, but its gaming and multitasking im struggling with, so the extra 400Mhz on single and double thread apps would be a boost anyway.

i can get the Blood Iron for about £65, which is brilliant really. 

If anyone else has any other suggestins, please share them!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Aug 10, 2008)

Just to confuse you further   Here's another great budget overclocking board: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/140205

Can easily achive well over 500FSB and has better cooling IMO than the blood iron (which was my first choice, but I couldn't find one for love nor money a few months back).

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=161618

In depth review of it there, but I think as others have said maybe a P45 would be the way to go with them being FSB beasts and PCI-E 2.0 and xfire capable.

Just my two pence


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks like a nice board, cheers oli - anyone have any opinions on that board?


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Aug 10, 2008)

the one thing you will learn about quads is they don't hold a high fsb well. i have heard that most quads don't have a fsb higher than 475, but then again i haven't been able to get that high yet due to temps. (will tell you more after monday when i get my cooler)

I have heard about a guy who had a Q6700 who has like 550FSB but i can't rememebr his name, butit was on a Blood iron Board tho.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 10, 2008)

pepsi71ocean said:


> the one thing you will learn about quads is they don't hold a high fsb well. i have heard that most quads don't have a fsb higher than 475, but then again i haven't been able to get that high yet due to temps. (will tell you more after monday when i get my cooler)
> 
> I have heard about a guy who had a Q6700 who has like 550FSB but i can't rememebr his name, butit was on a Blood iron Board tho.



The person you may be referring to is ColdStorm, and I believe that has been mentioned.  But yes quad's don't seem to be able to do as high FSB as dualies.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 10, 2008)

Damian^ said:


> Weird that people still suggest P35. Especially when P45 are already in the state where they have a mature BIOS and are basically all cleaned up.



does Budwieser not still have a beer wagon pulled by Clydesdales?

Why fix it if the old horse can do a great job?

Try owning one, you will soon see why they are so raved/loved by their owners!


----------



## Damian^ (Aug 10, 2008)

i deleted the post because i was reffering to oli'e post but he cleared it up at the end sorry about that


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 10, 2008)

Damian^ said:


> i deleted the post because i was reffering to oli'e post but he cleared it up at the end sorry about that



I wasnt trashing you on it, just trying to give you some prespective. As a P35 owner(X2) I love them and advise everyone to try one. As you sift thro this tread , you can see our better clockers, who have purchased the newer tech, even recommending the P35 due to its simplisity and easy of parts to be used.


----------



## Damian^ (Aug 10, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> does Budwieser not still have a beer wagon pulled by Clydesdales?
> 
> Why fix it if the old horse can do a great job?
> 
> Try owning one, you will soon see why they are so raved/loved by their owners!



They are pretty dam great, but they cant last forever. 
I was thinking about buying one myself until i read up on the P45 chipset. 
Cant wait till i buy my Biostar 700FSB 

EDIT: to be honest the DFI BloorIron was my first choice at the time


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 10, 2008)

Damian^ said:


> They are pretty dam great, but they cant last forever.
> I was thinking about buying one myself until i read up on the P45 chipset.
> Cant wait till i buy my Biostar 700FSB
> 
> EDIT: to be honest the DFI BloorIron was my first choice at the time



IMHO with Nahalem around the corner. it really doesnt make alot of sence to spend a ton on a 775 mobo. As soon as that hits, the prices of the 775 stuff should fall thro the floor!


----------



## Damian^ (Aug 10, 2008)

ehh i thought about Nahalem as well but i think its going to be really expensive to buy a new motherboard a new CPU, possibly ram??? Just the cpu would probably be expensive 
its not to bad i have spare parts from my other rig i can use, i just need the mobo, cpu, and cpu cooler (Xigmatek)


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 10, 2008)

can i also ask, when it comes to buying my Q6600, which one should i go for? ive noticed about 4 different "models" - which one overclocks the best?


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 10, 2008)

The G0 revisions are generally the best, but newer ones are not quite as good as the older ones, not to say that you won't be able to overclock it.  So suffice to say trying to find a good used one will probably net you your best overclock.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 10, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> can i also ask, when it comes to buying my Q6600, which one should i go for? ive noticed about 4 different "models" - which one overclocks the best?



used ones...I hear the newer batches of Q6600 dont get much past the 3.5-3.6GHz mark!

The older Q6600 g0's seem to be the best clockers!


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 10, 2008)

ah ok. So my WTB thread was a good idea then  besides the fact used Q6600's here in the UK are as rare as rocking-horse shit.


----------



## Damian^ (Aug 10, 2008)

i believe rocking horse shit is rare everywhere


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 10, 2008)

especially here


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 10, 2008)

to back up my claim, a Q6600 from Julys batch went for £97 inc. delivery on fleabay today. Brand new ones are a shade over £110.


----------



## r9 (Aug 10, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Looks like a nice board, cheers oli - anyone have any opinions on that board?



Tom`s hardware recomended P35 NEO2-FR = P35 PLATINUM - platinum packing


----------



## erocker (Aug 10, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> to back up my claim, a Q6600 from Julys batch went for £97 inc. delivery on fleabay today. Brand new ones are a shade over £110.



Really, it's all down to the luck of the draw unless you are buying a chip with an advertised VID or if it's been tested already.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 10, 2008)

i guess so - for £117 you can get a Q6600 on overclockers, and they guarantee the chip will do atleast 3.0Ghz, if not you can send it back:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...tm_source=newsletter06082008&utm_medium=email


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 10, 2008)

and then Aria are asking for £105 for a G0 Stepping model: http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials...95W+G0+Stepping+(Retail+775)+?productId=28356


----------



## Damian^ (Aug 10, 2008)

to bad you live in the UK i think at Clubit.com they have a guaranteed G0 Q6600 deal


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 10, 2008)

so would the version from Aria be my best bet?


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 11, 2008)

Their good boards, but there are better boards available. If you have the funds for one a Asus P5Q series would be a better choice, newer chipset, PCI-E 2.0, official 1600FSB+ support, plenty of BIOS options, etc. Gigabytes P45 offerings are also pretty good. Probably the biggest difference between the Asus and Gigabyte offerings is the BIOS, asus use AMI where Gigabyte use AWARD.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Aug 11, 2008)

Bit off topic but I've heard FSB 1600 support on motherboards but what CPUs run at 400FSB by default?  The Wolfdale/Yorkdales are all 1333FSB and I didn't think Intel were gonna even realease 1600FSb chips


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 11, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Bit off topic but I've heard FSB 1600 support on motherboards but what CPUs run at 400FSB by default?  The Wolfdale/Yorkdales are all 1333FSB and I didn't think Intel were gonna even realease 1600FSb chips



They aren't lol The E8600 and Q9400 are the LAST 775 chips released. 1600FSB is just a confirmation that the board can run 400fsb(and a way for noobs to go "WHOA 1600 THATS HIGHER THAN 1333!"


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 11, 2008)

Yup, 1600FSB is basically a manufacturer saying "we guarantee this board has headroom"


----------



## oli_ramsay (Aug 11, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Yup, 1600FSB is basically a manufacturer saying "we guarantee this board has headroom"



thought so lol


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 11, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Yup, 1600FSB is basically a manufacturer saying "we guarantee this board has headroom"



Not exactly  Xeon X5272 

Also the QX9770 did have a 1600fsb when it was still ES, but I see now its back down to 1333, maybe due to stability?  who knows


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Aug 13, 2008)

I got to 3.6Stable with my new cooling. and im working on going higher. 450x8. will post back with more in a few days


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 13, 2008)

pepsi71ocean said:


> I got to 3.6Stable with my new cooling. and im working on going higher. 450x8. will post back with more in a few days



please do!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 13, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> cheers haha - can i ask, what does "p35 chipset" actually mean? im used to nvidia boards



P35 is a chipset made by Intel. it has a 1333mhz bus speed supports 45nm dual and quad also uses DDR2 800. I would say it is comparable to a Nvidia 680i or 780i but WITHOUT THE SLI SUPPORT! the P35 may clock alittle better too. 
hope you found this info helpful


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 13, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> P35 is a chipset made by Intel. it has a 1333mhz bus speed supports 45nm dual and quad also uses DDR2 800. I would say it is comparable to a Nvidia 680i or 780i but WITHOUT THE SLI SUPPORT! the P35 may clock alittle better too.
> hope you found this info helpful



i did, completely what i needed - in a nutshell. The blood iron is what im getting anyway, probably ordering next week or the week after in celebration of my GCSE results


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Aug 14, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> i did, completely what i needed - in a nutshell. The blood iron is what im getting anyway, probably ordering next week or the week after in celebration of my GCSE results



Do you know what the VID is on your Q6600? Also what kind of Aftermarket Cooling are you looking at? Quads put out a lot of heat.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 14, 2008)

pepsi71ocean said:


> Do you know what the VID is on your Q6600? Also what kind of Aftermarket Cooling are you looking at? Quads put out a lot of heat.



the VID? 

Oh, and ill purchase another Freezer Pro. Might have to ask ket to lap it for me


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Aug 17, 2008)

When did you buy your Q6600, around like what month. You'll have to tell me how the Freezer pro stacks up on cooling against my S1284. 

Lapping it should be easy tho.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 17, 2008)

i havent bought it yet, it will get purchased in a weeks time though    i cant wait


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 17, 2008)

Glad I caught you before you purchased.

As a Blood Iron Owner I want to let you lknow you can do MUCH MUCH better than that.

I was Folding with a B3 Q6600 on mine and was not at all imnpressed. The board cannot provide the clean voltage that a quad needs for a good OC. Maybe with a G0 you might get bnetter results than I did. A lot of issues rebooting too. The board loved to play dead for no discernable reason. Considering how much you will reboot when OCing or trying for a max stable OC under load it is really a PITA. I tried different RAM and that was not it. It worked much better with my E6600 than my Q6600 but still would play dead sometimes.

Unless you need a mATX formfactor with onboard true HDMI I would go with the Asus P45 boards.

I've got great love for the DFI mark...but the highly touted Blood Iron is not an OC-friendly board.

Yes I know a few people have reported high FSB clocks and so on but these appear to be the exception...not the rule.

The very same Q6600 G0 I could not clock past 3 ghz on the Blood Iron reliably would run 3.6 on my P5K dlx Folding at 100% load.

This is from direct experience.

Hope that helps.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 17, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Glad I caught you before you purchased.
> 
> As a Blood Iron Owner I want to let you lknow you can do MUCH MUCH better than that.
> 
> ...



cheers for the heads up. I was going to have a look for an ASUS board, but didnt know what to look for. 

Can you drop me a few links to some boards you suggest? 

Cheers mate!


----------



## MoeDaKilla (Aug 17, 2008)

Referring to one of your earlier posts, I actually have an ASUS P5E and I love it. Thats with an X38 chipset, and probably much more useful if you plan to Crossfire and want a full-featured mobo. Sure P35's and some P45's overclock higher, but you will not get the same feature set. As far as FSB, I couldn't get higher than 450 with my Q9450, but with a Q6600, your CPU will probably overheat after 450X9 unless you use watercooling. If you have a big budget though go for the ASUS P5E. That's my two cents.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Aug 17, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Glad I caught you before you purchased.
> 
> As a Blood Iron Owner I want to let you lknow you can do MUCH MUCH better than that.
> 
> ...



what revision Q6600 did you have, you have both the b3 and g0 listed, its confiusing. Also the T2rl fixed the voltage issues, my G0 is running fine at 3.6, and currently im testing 460x8fsb, which is pushing the heat IMO, but if you have one of the older Q6600's from novemeber of 07 it is rock solid, Heat issues can be solved with a good cooler, my Quad is lapped, and i also lapped my S1284 even before i put it on the cpu, Also i used the back brace for the heat sink. in my room under 100% load my cores just touch 60c. IMO 9x450 would be suicide on air anyways, and if you wanted to push that then you would need water cooling reguardless.

im not trying to flame, im just trying to figure out


----------



## Wayward (Aug 17, 2008)

I'll vouch for the DFI DK P35-T2RS.  I've got one and it overclocks very well.  It's only ~$20 more than the BloodIron, and worth it IMHO.  I've got my Q9450 oc'd to 3.2ghz on stock volts, but it can go much higher with a little boost here and there.

Very stable, lots of options in the BIOS, well planned layout, and it looks really nice in a window case.

I have heard mostly good things about the BloodIron, but I don't have one so I can't comment myself.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 17, 2008)

I might have to splash out on something nice, that lanparty looks gorgeous.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Aug 17, 2008)

yea the blood iron board has a ton of BIOS options, the BIOS IMO is very mature and stable. Im still learning how to overlcock my q6600 on the Blood Iron, If you need help SneekyPeet knows alot about blood irons. I have fund out that the blood iron has alot of small changes in bios that can help stabalise the rig, and i think that the BI can man handle the 680i boards i used to use.

I would second what Wayward says and check that board out.


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 18, 2008)

The Blood Iron does have a lot of great BIOS options to be sure. But I found that the LanParty (P35) was better for me. Pushed the same G0 Q6600 to 4 ghz (I have the screenshot). My guess is the Dark is as good.


----------



## iamajunky (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't know anything but I would hold out for a pcie 2.0 board p45, x38 or x48, get more bandwidth usage out of your video card I have seen increase in performance with my card going from p35 to x48


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 18, 2008)

I put together an Asus P5Q a few weeks ago with an E6700 and without changing anything except the bus speed got 3.9 ghz. The auto settings work very well on this board. Besides the usual tweaks it adds GTL values which can help fine tuniing.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131299

Not a flashy board...but very solid.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 18, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I put together an Asus P5Q a few weeks ago with an E6700 and without changing anything except the bus speed got 3.9 ghz. The auto settings work very well on this board. Besides the usual tweaks it adds GTL values which can help fine tuniing.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131299
> 
> Not a flashy board...but very solid.



Auto on ASUS is misleading tho....Auto means that the mobo will fix /raise voltages to make it boot.

Auto on a DFI means stock value which does not change!

EDIT: maybe its misleading on the DFI. maybe auto should be labled as stock instead, who knows.


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 18, 2008)

The thing about the DFI is that you better like tweaking. It will take a fair amount of rebooting and testing to find the values that acheive the most stable OC. I spent about a month playing with my P35 T2R before I got the magic 4ghz. My P5K dlx would only give me 3.8 benchable max voltage...and the DFI gave me 4.05 with some headroom. The memory tweaks int he DFI BIOS are superior to any IMO. If you are a SuperPi fanatic looking for another .001 you'll love the DFI.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 18, 2008)

theres a P5K-WIFI going cheap on the fleabay, thoughts on that board? 

Link.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 18, 2008)

actually, scratch that, i have found a P5K premium black pearl edit. i might be buying.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 18, 2008)

bought the black pearl edition, set me back £70, im well chuffed


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 18, 2008)

cool amd cheap , nice searching


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 18, 2008)

cheers, read a review that gave it a 100% rating, no cons at all. Apparently its a good overclocker too, plus the built in wireless will be nice. Fleabay, we salute you!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 19, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> cheers, read a review that gave it a 100% rating, no cons at all. Apparently its a good overclocker too, plus the built in wireless will be nice. Fleabay, we salute you!




only on tip left , this is really good mobo but if you do overclock keep you eye on mobo temperature cuz this mobo have poor chipset cooling so maybe small fan on chipset heat sink can solve this problem 
enjoy with new mobo


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 19, 2008)

The finnned heatsinks surrounding the CPU socket can lose contact with the chips they are supposed to cool if the board is warped by the heatsink. Use a backing plate on the HS to avoid that. Great choice: it's a kickass board.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 19, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> The finnned heatsinks surrounding the CPU socket can lose contact with the chips they are supposed to cool if the board is warped by the heatsink. Use a backing plate on the HS to avoid that. Great choice: it's a kickass board.



ive read up about the possible heat issues, but im sure an antec 900 will be able to cope. 

Is it a good board? i got a damn good price on it mind, bought it a minute after it had been listed haha


----------

